# Color White



## Dalia (Nov 11, 2018)

Bonjour, for this thread bring some beautiful image with white color in the image Thank you


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, for this thread bring some beautiful image with white color in the image Thank you
> 
> View attachment 228128



Very good!


----------



## Dalia (Nov 11, 2018)

Merci


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 11, 2018)

Hah! Same place.. from the side.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour, for this thread bring some beautiful image with white color in the image Thank you
> ...


My kind of girl.

I like white bra's and white panties on them too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Merci
> 
> View attachment 228133


Clouds, snow, and glaciers are Nature's naturally white objects.

They are so white in fact that they can blind you if you don't wear special sunglasses.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


>


My dream home.

Hopefully there is a lake with trout nearby too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hah! Same place.. from the side.


Yup that definitely looks like a lake to the south of it.

Or to the north of it if this is in Chile or Argentina.


----------



## bhadaa (Nov 11, 2018)

best post.


----------



## Compost (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Compost (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Toro (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 11, 2018)

White is either the absence of color or the combination of all the light frequencies.


----------



## Toro (Nov 11, 2018)

The French are pretty familiar with this white image.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## buttercup (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## fncceo (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Compost (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2018)

♥​


----------



## April (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 18, 2018)

my baby Georgie....who died some years ago....I miss him


----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## percysunshine (Nov 24, 2018)

From a physics standpoint, white is not a color.

But these are pretty pictures anyway.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 2, 2018)

I took a picture of my mechanical watch yesterday moring during coffee on the side porch. 

It has a white dial, anyway.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## EasyPeasy (Dec 15, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I prefer them without either...


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2018)

Snowy Coconut Cocktail -  YUM!


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)

Hallstatt Austria


----------



## pismoe (Dec 16, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


---------------------------------    yep , thats the best ---  White and make it Cotton !!


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 27, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour, for this thread bring some beautiful image with white color in the image Thank you
> ...



  Delightfully Sluty!!!


----------



## April (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------

